# Better think twice about taking that AR if you bug out



## budgetprepp-n

If you live in a Urban or Rural and you need to bug out you may want think twice about taking that AR-15 with you. Think about it if you're near any kind of a city you're going to have a lot of bad guys and some will be A+ predators. If you were a bad guy watching sheep walk by from a short distance looking for a chance to take down someone with something worth taking a AR would be just the ticket. And if you have a back pack he sees double score. Your going to need a weapon but that AR might not be the best to carry.
even a big back pack might get you in trouble. 

I'm not sure what you should carry a pistol maybe.


----------



## 8301

Pistol in the pocket, 10 gauge walking cane, bear mace can (12 oz size that looks like a water bottle in a belt carrier) on the hip. No threat here...

But really, if you're bugging out a pack or grocery cart/kids wagon is pretty much a necessity. Might as well carry an AR while you're at it.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Medic33

yah and all the other weirdo's walking around with backpacks and ar's slung over their shoulders it is not the singular bad guys that are going to be the problem it is the mobs of retard looters so if you going to bug out you will be long gone by the time they organize and if your no long gone then I guess your not a prepper. 
every now and then something like this comes up -first off who will be walking you-me by the time I am walking I will be so far out in the sticks that a a+ bad guy would be terrified of their own shadow and ultimately know they are out of their element and league.


----------



## whoppo

1) be completely aware of where you're going and assess potential hazards before "strolling down the road"
2) don't be a sheep.
3) if you've got to bug out, the last thing you want to do is leave your AR behind... tread lightly and carry a big stick with plenty of spare mags.
4) see #2


----------



## 8301

whoppo;1405266)
2) don't be a sheep.
4) see #2[/QUOTE said:


> A bit off topic but I've got to admit I'd have trouble not "being a sheep". I suspect I'd have trouble being the aggressor where guns are involved. I'm willing to throw the 1st punch because the other guy will stumble away after but a gun is a permante solution. I hope I'm never in that situation. I'd shoot to protect family but I really don't want the shoot someone.
> 
> Guess that's a reality I'll have to deal with if SHTF but mentally I'm not there yet.


----------



## Illini Warrior

unless you're the worse kind of prepper - you'll be out and in front of whatever size bug out wave there'll be for that particular SHTF - if not totally leading the wave, be no where near the crest and absolutely not bringing up the rear .... 

under those conditions only the most ignorant idiot is going to be driving down an evac route bristling guns out every window - most certainly not open carrying a long gun hiking down a populated road ... it's not going to be BAM - and instantly WROL - don't confuse Hollyweird with reality ....


----------



## Chipper

Swapped mine out for Glock 20 10mm's. Easier to hide in the car. Have them packed in a shoulder bag with extra mags, knife and ammo. Just throw it over your shoulder and a back pack on your back and haul a$$.

Changed my thinking to just being another sheep in the herd. Don't want to draw undue attention carrying a AR or full size rifle/shotgun. I'm not looking for a fight or confrontation.


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm going to disguise mine as a puter and carry it in a golf bag. Who's going to steal golf clubs during SHTF!


----------



## dwight55

I like mine, . . .

With the thermal, . . . I can see a human out to a good solid half mile, . . . whole lot further than they can see me, . . .

Neat part about it, . . . it's a pistol, . . . totally legal pistol, . . . can sling it under my windbreaker, . . . it is my CCW, . . . and in lots of states, rifles and ammo have to be separate in the vehicle, . . . because it is my CCW, . . . I'm good the way it is.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923

In colder weather wearing say a knee length coat, an Ak under folder or side folder can be hidden quite nicely yet be handy. Other weapons platforms with such stalks would work also.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Sasquatch said:


> I'm going to disguise mine as a puter and carry it in a golf bag. Who's going to steal golf clubs during SHTF!


Who walks around with golf clubs during SHTF? Maybe I missed the sarcasm in your post.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Actually of late I've been thinking along similar lines. Kinda leaning to m1 carbine, don't have a folding stock for it yet but they are short and handy. Used to be the sks was the "throw in the back of the truck and go" rig, but it is sort of cumbersome. Thinking not just walking but bringing to action when in the car.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Sorry brother but I got to disagree with you on this one. You will need a rifle if you plan to leave. Period. Some sort of semi-automatic would be best but take what you got. I have multiple ARs that will fit in my 5.11 RUSH72 pack with a spare combat load of ammo. Remember your pistol is to defend yourself until you get to your rifle..... JAGER Out.


----------



## Sasquatch

1skrewsloose said:


> Who walks around with golf clubs during SHTF? Maybe I missed the sarcasm in your post.


That is the sarcasm. Who does walk around with golf clubs during SHTF! Only a crazy guy and nobody messes with the crazies.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

LOL, now that is twisted thinking, but on the money, anyone would think you belonged in the loonie bin packing golf clubs, I like it!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

How does the saying go, "I may be crazy but I'm not stupid". The being the gray man thing, I get it, push a shopping cart around while dressed in rags. smart move.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Depends on the clubs he carries.... If they are Pings I'm taking them.....


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I forget at the moment which movie it was, will smith hitting balls off of the deck of a carrier? Last man he thinks on earth. Good movie.


----------



## HochwaldJager

I Am Legend I think it was..


----------



## 1skrewsloose

how do you wrap your head around something like that? I think I would rather be gone than to deal with that situation, good story line. not looking to hijack the thread.


----------



## sideKahr

It's only going to take a couple of nutcases shooting people to cause everyone to become so suspicious of everyone else, that free movement on the streets will end. I suspect people will only move at night if they absolutely have to, until the initial die off is over.


----------



## Redneck

Sasquatch said:


> That is the sarcasm. Who does walk around with golf clubs during SHTF! Only a crazy guy and nobody messes with the crazies.


The ultimate gray man golfer... Bill Murray in Zombieland.


----------



## Notold63

I prefer to go the route where predators look at me and how I’m armed and decide that they will find easier game to attack. I have a real problem in a SHTF situation deciding to decrease my firepower because someone may want to take something that I might have in my possession. I prefer to go the route of someone looking at me, or in my case me, my, and two sons, all heavily armed, and decide that they needed to think long and hard before attacking me or mine.


----------



## SOCOM42

@Camel923, If you own all those in the pictures, you are a lucky man! They are all full auto.

Myself, and I have folding AK's, but would stuff my Inland M1A1 para carbine under my coat.

It is real light and 15 round mags don't stick out much, or an MP5K with a 20 rounder in it..

Either of these two will fit nicely under a Field Jacket.

More practical though to be covert would be to carry a Glock 17 with extended mags in pouches.

It would be a close encounter engagement if as described by OP.

Certain areas where I go around here, I carry 20 round spare factory mags in a three cell pouch for my Sig 228.

My kid took my G17 to carry when we go there, have a G23 but only standard mags for it.


----------



## Camel923

SOCOM42 said:


> @Camel923, If you own all those in the pictures, you are a lucky man! They are all full auto.
> 
> Myself, and I have folding AK's, but would stuff my Inland M1A1 para carbine under my coat.
> 
> It is real light and 15 round mags don't stick out much, or an MP5K with a 20 rounder in it..
> 
> Either of these two will fit nicely under a Field Jacket.
> 
> More practical though to be covert would be to carry a Glock 17 with extended mags in pouches.
> 
> It would be a close encounter engagement if as described by OP.
> 
> Certain areas where I go around here, I carry 20 round spare factory mags in a three cell pouch for my Sig 228.
> 
> My kid took my G17 to carry when we go there, have a G23 but only standard mags for it.


Stock photos from the Internet. I do not own any fully automatic firearms. Wish I did own those.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I can see where this line of thinking comes from, but I do not agree with it. I will rehash some of my go-to points I usually make talking about SHTF.

I figure you have 3-4 weeks to get the hell out of dodge, for various reasons. It will not hit people that stuff is going *really bad* for a long period of time for a few days - case in point were the early-2000s blackouts in NYC, they did well to get the power back on as fast as they did, but even living in a gang-infested area in the Burke Ave projects in Gun Hill, most people played at the fire hydrants all day and there were even some of the older guys from the building directing traffic. No one was raiding the CVS or bodega nearby

That being said, you have a blackout for a month in a major metropolis? You better believe people are going to go crazy - hell look at PR, the Hurricane knocked out the power and a bunch of prisoners escaped. Desperation and general idiocy will cause a collapse of civil order and what would begin as rabble-rousing and looting WILL turn into full violence as people realize no other help is coming. Completely nuts - but that is how it will go, by Weeks 5-8 you will have organized bands of whatever (Warlords, Raiders, Scavengers, etc) and that is when you lose Freedom of Movement. All the good people will be out of dodge or dead, all the stupid people will stay put and die, and the evil bastards will run around knocking people over, raping women and killing people.

If you are still in the area - you count as "Stupid People" and will be dead, the second some long term outage happens I am packing my crap and driving off. If I am humping it on foot at any point I assume it is a few months out, and everyone I see is hostile. I can assume I will be hostile to others as well, it doesn't matter is someone has a Ox-pulled ZU-23 or a little Pocket .380 - someone will want to wax you just traipsing around without any situational awareness.

I am humping 4 pieces - a Glock 19, a 16" AR-15 w/ a 3x, a Mossberg 930 semi and a MP5N when I finish building it. Hopefully, the country can hold out for a few years so I can buy land and instead build some Crank-driven M1919A6s and absolutely murder any bastard who violates the NAP and comes on my property


----------



## Gator Monroe

AR15 ? (ArmaLite AR10 A2 sound better ??)


----------



## Illini Warrior

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I can see where this line of thinking comes from, but I do not agree with it. I will rehash some of my go-to points I usually make talking about SHTF.
> 
> I figure you have 3-4 weeks to get the hell out of dodge, for various reasons. It will not hit people that stuff is going *really bad* for a long period of time for a few days - case in point were the early-2000s blackouts in NYC, they did well to get the power back on as fast as they did, but even living in a gang-infested area in the Burke Ave projects in Gun Hill, most people played at the fire hydrants all day and there were even some of the older guys from the building directing traffic. No one was raiding the CVS or bodega nearby
> 
> That being said, you have a blackout for a month in a major metropolis? You better believe people are going to go crazy - hell look at PR, the Hurricane knocked out the power and a bunch of prisoners escaped. Desperation and general idiocy will cause a collapse of civil order and what would begin as rabble-rousing and looting WILL turn into full violence as people realize no other help is coming. Completely nuts - but that is how it will go, by Weeks 5-8 you will have organized bands of whatever (Warlords, Raiders, Scavengers, etc) and that is when you lose Freedom of Movement. All the good people will be out of dodge or dead, all the stupid people will stay put and die, and the evil bastards will run around knocking people over, raping women and killing people.
> 
> If you are still in the area - you count as "Stupid People" and will be dead, the second some long term outage happens I am packing my crap and driving off. If I am humping it on foot at any point I assume it is a few months out, and everyone I see is hostile. I can assume I will be hostile to others as well, it doesn't matter is someone has a Ox-pulled ZU-23 or a little Pocket .380 - someone will want to wax you just traipsing around without any situational awareness.
> 
> I am humping 4 pieces - a Glock 19, a 16" AR-15 w/ a 3x, a Mossberg 930 semi and a MP5N when I finish building it. Hopefully, the country can hold out for a few years so I can buy land and instead build some Crank-driven M1919A6s and absolutely murder any bastard who violates the NAP and comes on my property


I think you're 100% correct about the 911 days - early 2000s - everyone took a patriotic stance and joined together in a defiant stand ... NOW??? - I give it 3-5 hours before the a-holes start to loot the local Wally World - they see the coppers buzy in another area - OPPORTUNITY .... Obammy's last 8 years has been more destructive to the overall society than it looks - more BLM mentality than anything else ....

If the latest Vegas incident would have happened in a city with more of a ghetto section - it would have been more like in TX, FL and PR with the hurricane looting ....


----------



## Wood2Dust

I suspect it will be a full spectrum of events. At first, with alot of people, there will be some semblance of law enforcement, so concealment and stealth will be necessary, then with less people and more direct threats, firepower will be key. 


Sent from my bunker using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901

Ok I though twice. I taking two AR's instead of one. But really I am going no where. They will have to come to me.


----------



## Denton

You're nuts if you think I won't take a rifle if, for some reason, I have to hoof it from my home during a time of lawlessness. Furthermore, I won't be traveling in the hours of daylight, nor will I be strolling down the street like a drunk tourist on Duval Street.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Ok ok I'll bring my Chinese type 56 "Spiker" AK ...


----------



## Notold63

Denton said:


> You're nuts if you think I won't take a rifle if, for some reason, I have to hoof it from my home during a time of lawlessness. Furthermore, I won't be traveling in the hours of daylight, nor will I be strolling down the street like a drunk tourist on Duval Street.


Years ago when I was in a recon platoon we did most of our work at night, and if the SHTF that's when I will be doing most of my traveling too.


----------



## Denton

Notold63 said:


> Years ago when I was in a recon platoon we did most of our work at night, and if the SHTF that's when I will be doing most of my traveling too.


Yup. Spent several years as a sentry dog handler. To me, darkness is a friendly place. The night vision scope makes it even friendlier.


----------



## Kauboy

There's not a chance in this world I'm leaving my most versatile gun in a safe in a home I won't be coming back to soon.
The AR goes with me. Anyone who approaches me during a Condition RED event will be drawn down on and ordered away.
I will take no chances with my family's safety.
We will get out before most even know what's happening, and we will move under cover of darkness when possible.
Anyone trying to take my stuff is going to find that the reward was not worth the cost.


----------



## Medic33

and I would like to add that I am not going to be out strolling around the city bar hopping -I will be strolling around the acres of timber and land that I own -so if MR. A+ bad guy is watching me I am sure one of my kids has him already lined up in the cross hairs.


----------



## Tired_Yeti

budgetprepp-n said:


> If you live in a Urban or Rural and you need to bug out you may want think twice about taking that AR-15 with you. Think about it if you're near any kind of a city you're going to have a lot of bad guys and some will be A+ predators. If you were a bad guy watching sheep walk by from a short distance looking for a chance to take down someone with something worth taking a AR would be just the ticket. And if you have a back pack he sees double score. Your going to need a weapon but that AR might not be the best to carry.
> even a big back pack might get you in trouble.
> 
> I'm not sure what you should carry a pistol maybe.


I tend to agree with you to a point. I'll toss my 2 cents in but I'm sure I'll offend someone.

I know I'm not the only one here who's served in the US armed forces. Most of us are familiar with the AR design as the military M-16:A2 and M4 are based on the same platform. Most of us have fired them, cleaned them, etc. so there is familiarity. Also, the association with the military lends credibility to the weapon for those who haven't served. Please try to hear me with a open mind and not be offended. AR-type weapons tend to be expensive and whenever someone puts a lot of money into something, they're easily offended by anything but praise. Because of the above mentioned culture around the AR rifles, they are marketed to us rather aggressively and command top dollar.
However, if you remember, in military service those weapons are used in team firefights where we attack in numbers an stealth is not necessary. When considering your individual bug out, you won't be moving with a fire team (or shouldn't be unless you're a predator, in which case you're wrong already because that's not "survival"). You'll mark your position after the first couple shots!
I think a smaller, more covert, and hopefully quieter weapon would be a better choice. If I'm traveling (bugging out) and I have to go loud, I think I'd rather have a handgun. It carries the element of surprise and doesn't make you instantly look like a predator (which the AR and AK does) because it can easily be concealed. Part of my logic also is that a bladed weapon or handgun is a close range weapon--defensive. A rifle is a long range weapon--offensive. Are you planning to be offensive and predatory? The rifles can give that image. Basically, my point is that toting an AR-15/AK-47 around is like waving a big red flag over your head. I think you might end up regretting the response you get.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## Kauboy

There's a common thread among folks in this thread(haha, puns), and I'm wondering if it's going to cause an issue.

We consider ourselves "in the know". We think we'll be able to see it coming, and get out quick.
We also seem to agree that nighttime offers good cover for this exfiltration.
Have we considered that there will be others just like us going bump in the night?
How would you convince yourself that you're not a threat to you? You have a gun. You're wandering around at night. You might consider it necessary to have a full carrier rig on. You won't look "innocent" to yourself.
So, what would keep you from getting into that firefight... with yourself?

I hope the higher IQ folks know what I'm going on about. I'm not asking you how to avoid shooting your actual self...


----------



## Smitty901

Tired_Yeti said:


> I tend to agree with you to a point. I'll toss my 2 cents in but I'm sure I'll offend someone.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one here who's served in the US armed forces. Most of us are familiar with the AR design as the military M-16:A2 and M4 are based on the same platform. Most of us have fired them, cleaned them, etc. so there is familiarity. Also, the association with the military lends credibility to the weapon for those who haven't served. Please try to hear me with a open mind and not be offended. AR-type weapons tend to be expensive and whenever someone puts a lot of money into something, they're easily offended by anything but praise. Because of the above mentioned culture around the AR rifles, they are marketed to us rather aggressively and command top dollar.
> However, if you remember, in military service those weapons are used in team firefights where we attack in numbers an stealth is not necessary. When considering your individual bug out, you won't be moving with a fire team (or shouldn't be unless you're a predator, in which case you're wrong already because that's not "survival"). You'll mark your position after the first couple shots!
> I think a smaller, more covert, and hopefully quieter weapon would be a better choice. If I'm traveling (bugging out) and I have to go loud, I think I'd rather have a handgun. It carries the element of surprise and doesn't make you instantly look like a predator (which the AR and AK does) because it can easily be concealed. Part of my logic also is that a bladed weapon or handgun is a close range weapon--defensive. A rifle is a long range weapon--offensive. Are you planning to be offensive and predatory? The rifles can give that image. Basically, my point is that toting an AR-15/AK-47 around is like waving a big red flag over your head. I think you might end up regretting the response you get.
> 
> _"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


_

Just because some of us may see things from a different view point does not mean we discount or are offend by a different view. 
I carried every version of the M16A1-a4 and m-4. Carried them so long they are like a part of me so you bet I going with it. Cover of night you bet US infantry rules the night. Not always a option.

"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." True to some point long ago old 1SG said take your shit with you that dam deuce may not show back up. Many times over the years I was dam glad I remember his words._


----------



## Kauboy

Tired_Yeti said:


> Part of my logic also is that a bladed weapon or handgun is a close range weapon--defensive. A rifle is a long range weapon--offensive. Are you planning to be offensive and predatory? The rifles can give that image. Basically, my point is that toting an AR-15/AK-47 around is like waving a big red flag over your head. I think you might end up regretting the response you get.


You are quite correct, that a blade or handgun is for close range.
As far as I know, nobody on here is planning to be predatory, so we can discount that.
Am I planning to be offensive? You bet your ass. I'm getting to where I'm going, and won't be stopped.
You may think the rifle is a red flag. That's fair. I want them to know I have the means and capacity to return violence if violence is brought upon me.
The OP said that this "bad dude" is looking for a target from a distance. He may have the means to shoot from a distance. If he wants your 3-day pack of supplies, and takes a shot, are you going to respond with a blade and a handgun? Good luck.
I want a rifle. As effective up close as it is from a distance. Senior bad dude will see quite clearly that I will not be an easy mark. He better be a better shot than me.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

move at night like the rest have said.. if the perp is dead-set on shooting first and taking what you have.. is what appears to be a weaponless target with a full backpack a hard or soft target compared to someone with an AR with the same backpack? you get struck with a bullet and are pinned down.. first thing you will thinks is "I wish I had my rifle"..


----------



## Stick

I bugged out five and a half years ago. I ain't carrying nuthin' nowhere as I'm already here. To the comment (Tired Yeti) that ARs "tend to be very expensive", I just built a 10.5" pistol from an 80% lower, with Shockwave brace, magazines (5), and folding BUS for just about $400. Took about an hour once everything was here. A Primary Arms red dot adds another $80. Dang thing shoots better than my Colt HBAR Match. With a folding stock adapter, this is going to become my favorite take everywhere truck, ATV, motorcycle, and horse gun. By comparison, in May I bought a Ruger Single Seven, a single action revolver, that cost $700 when all was said and done. With this LV shooting, I would say get another AR and magazines ASAP, like right now. I doubt they are going to be any cheaper much longer.


----------



## Medic33

well if it is shtf for real I don't think anyone is going to be out of place with a rifle, those with a hand gun or carrying their stuff hidden will look like a an easy target, and to some this may be the point but if the MR bad guy is at a distance and takes the first shot I doubt it will matter cause you'll be dead, situation and area awareness it what a person is going to need, and as romantic as it might seem a lone person walking around at night will look like food.


----------



## jim-henscheli

^this. Think about violent third world countries; every man carries a rifle.


----------



## Maine-Marine

1st... do not walk down the road
2nd if you have to walk down the road (you dont), do not walk down the road at sling arms
3rd do not walk down the road
4th - walk in the tree line, walk at night, BE PREPARED
5th avoid cities, towns, population centers.. thats where a bunch of hungry people are
6th stay off roads, highways, trails

take a weapon you are familiar with!!!!!!


----------



## 6811

1. I'm not leaving my rifle in the safe
2. It is SHTF. You can bug out or bug in, the A+ predators will still find you and hurt you.

Solutions
1. be aware of your surroundings. 
2. Use concealment when moving, day or night
3. Be prepared to become A+ predator when the the circumstance demand it.

Never, ever leave or lay down your arms for any reason.


----------



## Gator Monroe

When it all comes down it will be more like "The Road" than "The Postman" ...


----------



## StratMaster

I myself would practice traversing my bugout route, testing my speed, stamina, and finding hidey-holes along the way to hunker down in if necessary. Ditto to identify the best route as far as cover is concerned, as simply being shot in the back from concealment is likely in a violent looter/marauder scenario. An AR pistol or SBR hangs nicely under a shirt-jack or light overcoat.


----------



## Coastie dad

I would wager many expert preppers have never practiced their theories on bugging g out to see if they are viable. 
Putting on a 75# pack walking around d the back yard as practice for walking 100 miles is no more valid than assuming one can live off the land with a 10# pack for 100 miles.


----------



## Smitty901

Still taking my AR lot of Bg tried to to take mine. They never got it. But if you really want an Ar that will get smaller look at this one. Folding AR mot a folding stock.
https://loadoutroom.com/30427/xar-folding-ar15-fd-defense/


----------



## Gator Monroe

Carry AK/AKM ...


----------



## StratMaster

Sasquatch said:


> I'm going to disguise mine as a puter and carry it in a golf bag. Who's going to steal golf clubs during SHTF!


You'll have to dress the part too...


----------



## SOCOM42

If for some reason I would have to bug out, the two predominant guns would be one of my M4's and my Sig 228.

I do not plan on going anywhere and most likely will die here at some time in the future one way or the other.

If on the road so to speak, it would be at night avoiding all others, my ANPVS-7 NVD would be in use for observation of any activity along my rout.

If I have to fight here, it will be with 7.62 NATO as the primary round from M14's, FAL's, Galil's and others, also with US Cal. 30 in the mix.


----------



## Smitty901

Topic comes up a lot . Like others I aint leaving. Need it now need it fasts. The heck with holes in holes on paper but holes in BG's. AR fast light easy to carry plenty of ammo. And set up to do that kind of work. If I need the 308 it sitting right here.


----------



## modfan

I've read through this thread and what I come away with is dress for the situation. If you are capable of carrying a 75# pack and unknown amount guns and ammo for some amount of distance. Good for you. If your like me with a bad back and overweight. I'm going to plan for what I'm doing. If I have to travel a significant amount of distance. I will carry my .44 redhawk in a cross draw and my ruger in hip holster. I will also limit the amount of ammo and what's in my bag. I will also be in full camo and the camo will match the environment. If I'm just patrolling the area. Yes, I will carry a long gun big enough to reach out and touch someone without getting into a firefight.

Ultimately, if your seen before you want to be seen you've lost.


----------



## tango

If you 'bug out", without a place to go, and time to get there-- you are a refugee.
Good luck, regardless of what you carry!


----------



## The Tourist

I've had enough ARs, and sold them all. My next rifle will be a break-down Ruger 10/22 in plain black and stainless.

I learned the hard way. I had knives that cost 400 dollars, and most of those had crooked bevels. I just polished another 33 dollar Ruger Compact and it slices better than a scalpel. At this point in my life, I want performance, not flash.

Come to think of it, my favorite bike was a Sportster...


----------



## Dunedain

My SHTF loadout will be an S&W model 59, a sawed off 12 gauge, and a 22 semi, with a scope. I feel i will have all my bases covered with that. True, i would not have full auto, but i dont think i will need it. 

I would not walk around looking like a victim. I do not walk through life this way now, and i will not be doing it after a SHTF situation either. I have survived growing up in the streets of NYC, and can assure that most situations are prevented by simply projecting that you are NOT someone to [email protected]# with.

If i am in a situation where i must walk thru a populated area, and there is potential for predators, i will walk confidently, and with a purpose. Again, i will have a smith & wesson model 59 holstered, a semi 22 LR rifle with scope strapped to my back, and bug out bag, and i will be holding a loaded shotgun, for everyone to see. Not hiding. This is strictly what i would be doing in a collapse of society type situation. I would not do this during an emergency, or natural disaster situation, this would be when all bets are off, in a world of predators around every corner, OH wait, thats NYC now, lol.


----------



## phrogman

I will have an AR and so will my son if we have to buy. If there are military/law enforcement checkpoints then I will carry a short barrel shotgun or a shot barrel rifle tucked in the bug out bag. Plan will be to travel a night but the situation may dictate otherwise.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Notold63

So it seems that the answer to the post is to walk around in your underwear and carry a small stick, no weapons and no backpack...... seems to me that it is better to look dangerous so an aggressor chooses someone else to mess with. Let’s face it, there are people out there who would attack you for whatever you are carrying, for your boots, or just for the hell of it. It seems to me that the answer is try not to be seen and if you are, the bad people decide to look for easier pickings. I think the bad guys won’t be to interested in risking their live to rob some if there are easier and safer targets. If I do have to bug out to another location I will be carrying my AR, my wife will be carrying a SKS, and my sons will be carrying their “assault rifles”, whatever the hell those are. IMO the more dangerous you and those with you look, the less it would look someone will attack you. I would rather to try to look like a wolf then a sheep. Sheep get eaten.

One last thing, do not assume that there aren’t bad guys out there who are just as skillful in some in survival skills, I f not more so, then you are, or have the same, if not better, equipment then you have. I am not saying to do not work at improving you skills and equipment because the better off you are in either category the odds will drop that someone has the same skills or same equipment, but be aware that there will be bad guys out there who are your equall and act accordingly. Don’t get complacent.


----------



## SGT E

https://deadfootarms.com/products/bcm-ar-pistol-kit-rifle-caliber/

Just bought a couple of spare bolt carrier's to try out this short buffer system....Will try to get them shipped to get cut off this week. Makes an AR Pistol a lot more of a pistol! 5 inches shorter on the buffer tube. I have 6 pistols so I'm going to try one in 300 BLK and one in 5.56.


----------



## whoppo

With a single point sling this disappears under a light jacket...


----------



## Slippy

whoppo said:


> With a single point sling this disappears under a light jacket...


Looking good! That little bad boy is the answer for sure! Shout out to Law Tactical...https://www.lawtactical.com/

PS...If I'm ever near Ayuh.. Ovah Heyah, I'm buying my man whoppo some cold drinks!


----------



## whoppo

Slippy said:


> Looking good! That little bad boy is the answer for sure! Shout out to Law Tactical...https://www.lawtactical.com/
> 
> PS...If I'm ever near Ayuh.. Ovah Heyah, I'm buying my man whoppo some cold drinks!


She's a petite 18" from muzzle to hinge


----------



## dwight55

whoppo said:


> She's a petite 18" from muzzle to hinge


Hmmm . . . my Rock River is 19...........

Haven't done it yet, . . . but the day is coming when it will be in a shoulder holster. I've got a single point sling for it, . . . don't like it,

Also going to put a M14 front sight on it, . . . and probably crank up the little milling machine for the rear sights, . . .

But it IS ONE FUN little toy, . . . that can do some serious "call answering" if need be.

Am I correct that the Law tactical is also a piston driven unit?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42

As I have said before, one of my M4's which have 14" barrels and my Sig 228.

I would not be hiding anything, nor would I be going through any area that could be a threat.

I would also be moving at night by NVD.

A verified pending catastrophic nationwide event would be the only thing that would be on a level for E&E to be considered.

Then at that it would be only 18 miles in distance to first destination, 725 miles next by air to final destination in 5 hours.


----------



## whoppo

dwight55 said:


> Hmmm . . . my Rock River is 19...........
> 
> Haven't done it yet, . . . but the day is coming when it will be in a shoulder holster. I've got a single point sling for it, . . . don't like it,
> 
> Also going to put a M14 front sight on it, . . . and probably crank up the little milling machine for the rear sights, . . .
> 
> But it IS ONE FUN little toy, . . . that can do some serious "call answering" if need be.
> 
> Am I correct that the Law tactical is also a piston driven unit?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


The Law Tactical Gen3-M is just the folding adapter for the buffer tube. 
The firearm to which it's attached is a good ol' fashion DI


----------

